# whisky/güisqui



## Polizón

Hola a todos:

¿Alguien sabe la razón por la que la RAE no le gusta la W o la K?
Creo que hay una segregación hacia esas letras.

La palabra _*w*his*k*y _la han convertido en güisqui. La adaptación de _*K*leenex _es español clínex (según el DPD) y la lista se puede prolongar.

Gracias de antemano.

Polizón


----------



## Agró

Polizón said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe la razón por la que la RAE no le gusta la W o la K?
> Creo que hay una segregación hacia esas letras.
> 
> La palabra _*w*his*k*y _la han convertido en güisqui. La adaptación de _*K*leenex _es español clínex (según el DPD) y la lista se puede prolongar.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> Polizón


Por la misma razón que otras lenguas "segregan" otras letras, como la 'ñ', por ejemplo, porque es extraña a su lengua.


----------



## Vampiro

Ambas letras aparecen en el diccionario como "para uso en palabras extranjeras".
Quizá sea por eso.
Al castellanizar las palabras dejarían de ser "extranjeras", y por lo tanto el uso de esas letras no es aplicable.
Me resulta un criterio bastante raro, pero tiene su lógica.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Lexinauta

De acuerdo, Vampiro, pero el DRAE dice que 'en vocablos de procedencia inglesa conserva a veces la pronunciación de _u_ semiconsonante; p. ej., en _Washington_, _washingtoniano_'.
Por lo tanto, la RAE —para ser consecuente— debería propiciar la pronunciación como _u_: *'uisqui'*; o si no *'visqui'*, porque también dice que 'en palabras totalmente incorporadas al idioma es frecuente que la grafía _w_ haya sido reemplazada por _v_ simple; p. ej., en _vagón_, _vals_, _vatio_'.

Las tres posibilidades: *'güisqui'*, *'uisqui'*, *'visqui'*, son ridículas.
Lexinauta dixit.


----------



## macame

Sin embargo, aceptan *kiwi*.
Un poco incongruente ¿no?


----------



## lady jekyll

Y "kamikaze" o "karaoke"... (con lo fácil que sería adaptarlos, sin problemas).


----------



## Ibermanolo

Camicace, caraoque. También se ven raritas ¿eh?


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¿Y catsúp o catchúp?


----------



## clares3

Pero por influencia de los godos sobreviven nombres propios que se escriben con w, como Wenceslao.


----------



## jmnjmn

¿Y por qué le quitan la "-t" final a "carné", "chalé" y "vermú", cuando en algunos sitios de habla hispana se pronuncian esas "tes" finales? ¿Y qué decir de la "-c" final de coñá.

Totalmente de acuerdo con el autor del post: güisqui y clinex (una marca) son ridículos. Y creo que inaceptables y susceptibles de protesta generalizada.


----------



## Vampiro

Lexinauta said:


> De acuerdo, Vampiro, pero el DRAE dice que 'en vocablos de procedencia inglesa conserva a veces la pronunciación de _u_ semiconsonante; p. ej., en _Washington_, _washingtoniano_'.
> Por lo tanto, la RAE —para ser consecuente— debería propiciar la pronunciación como _u_: *'uisqui'*; o si no *'visqui'*, porque también dice que 'en palabras totalmente incorporadas al idioma es frecuente que la grafía _w_ haya sido reemplazada por _v_ simple; p. ej., en _vagón_, _vals_, _vatio_'.
> 
> Las tres posibilidades: *'güisqui'*, *'uisqui'*, *'visqui'*, son ridículas.
> Lexinauta dixit.


Hola, Lexinauta, un gusto saludarte.
Aclaro que las posibilidades que planteas, como las que han dado otros amigos, a mi me parecen tan ridículas o insólitas como al resto.
Sólo trataba de analizar un poco cuál parece ser la lógica empleada por la RAE.  El problema es que esa lógica no parece aplicarse siempre de la misma forma.
Lo que yo pienso es que si las letras forman parte del alfabeto deberían usarse sin más, y castellanizar las palabras empleándolas si corresponde.
Creo que los mejores ejemplos que han dado son “kamikaze” (donde además se emplea “ze”, inexistente en palabras españolas) y “güisqui”.
Claramente se ve que el criterio no siempre es el mismo.  Como diría un amigo, “acá nos calentamos todos o le pego una patá al brasero y no se calienta nadie”.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Södertjej

jmnjmn said:


> ¿Y por qué le quitan la "-t" final a "carné", "chalé" y "vermú", cuando en algunos sitios de habla hispana se pronuncian esas "tes" finales? ¿Y qué decir de la "-c" final de coñá.


Supongqo que porque esa terminación no es española y porque además es habitual, al menos en España, pronunciarlas así.



jmnjmn said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con el autor del post: güisqui y clinex (una marca) son ridículos.


Güisqui lo veo como una mera transcripción de la pronunciación española de whisky.

En cuanto a clínex... si decimos pañuelo de papel, todo resuelto.


----------



## Jellby

Ishould haveknown said:


> ¿Y catsúp o catchúp?



Así se escribe también en inglés:

Ketchup (Catsup, Catchup, tomato ketchup, tomato sauce, red sauce)


----------



## Lexinauta

Hola:

Vampiro, una vez más, tu lógica es implacable e inapelable. Coincido plenamente.

Södertjej, no estoy de acuerdo con el motivo de la eliminación de la 't', porque hay otras palabras con 't' final, en su mayoría latinas (pero el latín _tampoco_ es nuestro idioma). A mí me parece un _franco_ ejemplo de francofobia.

Clares3, teniendo en cuenta el DRAE:
*w.*
*1.* f. Vigésima sexta letra del abecedario español, y vigésima tercera del orden latino internacional, usada en voces de procedencia extranjera. En las lenguas en las que existe como fonema, su articulación es ora de _u_ semiconsonante, como en inglés, ora fricativa labiodental y sonora, como en alemán. En español se pronuncia como _b_ en nombres propios de personajes godos, p. ej., en _Walia_, _Witerico_, _Wamba_; en nombres propios o derivados procedentes del alemán, p. ej., en _Wagner_, _Westfalia_, _wagneriano_, y en algunos casos más. En vocablos de procedencia inglesa conserva a veces la pronunciación de _u_ semiconsonante; p. ej., en _Washington_, _washingtoniano_. Su nombre es _uve doble_, _ve doble_ o _doble ve_. ORTOGR. En palabras totalmente incorporadas al idioma es frecuente que la grafía _w_ haya sido reemplazada por _v_ simple; p. ej., en _vagón_, _vals_, _vatio_.

Ahora bien, ¿como pronunciáis 'Wenceslao'?

Saludos para todos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

> Supongqo que porque esa terminación no es española y porque además es habitual, al menos en España, pronunciarlas así.


 
Y sin embargo, aparece valet (tal cual) y _ballet, _pero no valé ni balé.



> Ahora bien, ¿como pronunciáis 'Wenceslao'?



Por acá es uenseslao; casi todas las pronunciamos con u: uáter closet, o doble u se (W.C.).


----------



## dexterciyo

Se olvidan de la más nombrada: *kilogramo*, que, además, también acepta la grafía *quilogramo*.

Supongo que para un español, la grafía whiskey o kleenex le resulta extraña, si no tiene conocimientos previos de otra lengua. Por lo que, en cierto modo, tiene sentido volverse güisqui y clínex. Sin embargo, palabras como kiwi, kilo o karaoke no dan lugar a dudas, con toda certeza sabemos cómo pronunciarlas (ya podrían hacer lo mismo con mi querida _boîte_). Supongo que es el uso el que hace que se tome la decisión de castellanizar una palabra.

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Lexinauta said:


> Södertjej, no estoy de acuerdo con el motivo de la eliminación de la 't', porque hay otras palabras con 't' final, en su mayoría latinas (pero el latín _tampoco_ es nuestro idioma). A mí me parece un _franco_ ejemplo de francofobia.


No sé a qué palabras con t te refieres, pero en España las terminaciones con c o t la gente se las suele saltar y no es habitual que un señor obrero vaya soltando latinajos, ni bien ni mal pronunciados, pero sí que se tenga que ir a renovar el carné de "identidá" cada cinco años. 

¿Francofobia? Es posible, como dice Ussía, el español es tradicionalmente anglófilo y francófobo, como demuestra nuestra historia. Bromas aparte, si la t final de las voces latinas cayó al evolucionar el idioma hacia lo que hoy es castellano, no es difícil ver una pauta clara, sin que medien odios al vecino de arriba.


----------



## Vampiro

dexterciyo said:


> Supongo que para un español, la grafía whiskey o kleenex le resulta extraña, si no tiene conocimientos previos de otra lengua. Por lo que, en cierto modo, tiene sentido volverse güisqui y clínex.


¿Y por qué no simplemente “wisky” y “klinex”?

_


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y por qué no simplemente “wisky” y “klinex”?
> 
> _


Por afán castellanizador.


----------



## jmnjmn

Södertjej said:


> No sé a qué palabras con t te refieres, pero en España las terminaciones con c o t la gente se las suele saltar y no es habitual que un señor obrero vaya soltando latinajos, ni bien ni mal pronunciados, pero sí que se tenga que ir a renovar el carné de "identidá" cada cinco años.
> 
> ¿Francofobia? Es posible, como dice Ussía, el español es tradicionalmente anglófilo y francófobo, como demuestra nuestra historia. Bromas aparte, si la t final de las voces latinas cayó al evolucionar el idioma hacia lo que hoy es castellano, no es difícil ver una pauta clara, sin que medien odios al vecino de arriba.



Yo digo coñac y chalet (aunque no carnet) y en mi pueblo hasta el último marinero dice coñac y la mayoría dice chalet.
Según tu tesis, entonces, también debería ser Interné y ruló.

En cuanto a la francofobia (craso error de la academia si fuera cierto) creo que es lo contrario, es decir, se defiende la pronunciación francesa, frente a la escritura.


----------



## Södertjej

jmnjmn said:


> Yo digo coñac y chalet (aunque no carnet) y en mi pueblo hasta el último marinero dice coñac y la mayoría dice chalet.
> Según tu tesis, entonces, también debería ser Interné y ruló.



Esas palabras son más modernas y las han empezado a usar generaciones diferentes. Prueba de la dificultad de la t es que hay gente muy mayor dice internés como mucho.



jmnjmn said:


> En cuanto a la francofobia (craso error de la academia si fuera cierto) creo que es lo contrario, es decir, se defiende la pronunciación francesa, frente a la escritura.


Veo que no he sabido transmitir la ironía que quería citando a Ussía.


----------



## jmnjmn

Södertjej said:


> Esas palabras son más modernas y las han empezado a usar generaciones diferentes. Prueba de la dificultad de la t es que hay gente muy mayor dice internés como mucho.
> 
> 
> Veo que no he sabido transmitir la ironía que quería citando a Ussía.



¿Por qué roulotte es más nueva que chalet o carnet? Si roulottes se les llamaba ya a los roulottes del circo.

¿Por qué presupònemos, casi siempre, que los viejos son incultos, monolingües y tienen dificultades de pronunciación?
Además, la academia nunca se ha preocupado de esos que pronuncian "internés". La norma siempre se realiza en un entorno culto, para un usuario culto.
Para mí es un exceso y un esnobismo; repito, inadmisible y reprochable por agravio comarativo con otras voces.


----------



## Jellby

Lexinauta said:


> Ahora bien, ¿como pronunciáis 'Wenceslao'?



Venceslao, que también se escribe así (aunque el origen es más eslavo que germánico, ¿no?)

Hasta tiempos relativamente recientes el DRAE no consideraba la W como una letra del abecedario español, por cierto.


----------



## Juan Nadie

jmnjmn said:


> ¿Por qué presupònemos, casi siempre, que los viejos son incultos, monolingües y tienen dificultades de pronunciación? Comparación y generalización.
> Además, la academia nunca se ha preocupado de esos que pronuncian "internés". La norma siempre se realiza en un entorno culto, para un usuario culto. De nuevo, comparación y generalización.
> Para mí es un exceso y un *esnobismo;* repito, inadmisible y reprochable por agravio comarativo con otras voces. ¿Con las que terminan en t, las que se escriben con w o k, o en general las que proceden de otras lenguas?





> ¿Alguien sabe la razón por la que la RAE no le gusta la W o la K?
> Creo que hay una segregación hacia esas letras.


(k) José Antonio Pascual (2002). Vicedirector de la RAE
No creo que el vicedirector se segrege a si mismo . Es un enunciado, inicialmente, falso.
Y la w,


Vampiro said:


> "para uso en palabras extranjeras".
> Al castellanizar las palabras dejarían de ser "extranjeras", y por lo tanto el uso de esas letras no es aplicable.


----------



## mirx

jmnjmn said:


> Además, la academia nunca se ha preocupado de esos que pronuncian "internés". La norma siempre se realiza en un entorno culto, para un usuario culto.


 
Eso es todo.

Que si los campesinos pudieron pronunciar la T o no, es de poca importancia para las Academias, creerlo así sería tan risible como pretedender que los cuerpos lingüisticos admitan como correctas las escrituras de palabras sin las s o d finales, simplemente porque a algunas poblaciones se les dificulta esa pronunciación (identidá, vamo'). 

Las reglas que están hoy en pie y tan evidentemente contradictorias más bien nos dicen qué tan cultos o tan habilidosos en sus pronunciaciones son los señores que gobiernan dichas instituciones y el entorno en el que estos desenvuelven. En la actualidad la gente tiene mucho más contacto y oportunidad de interactuar con voces extranjeras, y ya a nadie se le ocurriría decir "güisky" en lugar de whiskey.


----------



## jmnjmn

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originalmente publicado por *jmnjmn* 

 
 				¿Por qué presupònemos, casi siempre, que los viejos son incultos, monolingües y tienen dificultades de pronunciación? Comparación y generalización.

Además, la academia nunca se ha preocupado de esos que pronuncian "internés". La norma siempre se realiza en un entorno culto, para un usuario culto. De nuevo, comparación y generalización.
Para mí es un exceso y un *esnobismo;* repito, inadmisible y reprochable por agravio comarativo con otras voces. ¿Con las que terminan en t, las que se escriben con w o k, o en general las que proceden de otras lenguas?

No entiendo nada, perdón.


----------



## HUMBERT0

jmnjmn said:


> ¿Y por qué le quitan la "-t" final a "carné", "chalé" y "vermú", cuando en algunos sitios de habla hispana se pronuncian esas "tes" finales? ¿Y qué decir de la "-c" final de coñá.
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo con el autor del post: güisqui y clinex (una marca) son ridículos. Y creo que inaceptables y susceptibles de protesta generalizada.


A mí me parece raro que no pronuncien la "t" final, aca se diría "carnet", "chalet" y "vermut", por aquí no se ve con buenos ojos que se eliminen las tes, eses y des finales.


----------



## Juan Nadie

jmnjmn said:


> 1-¿Por qué presupònemos, casi siempre, que los viejos son incultos, monolingües y tienen dificultades de pronunciación? Comparación y generalización.
> 
> 2-Además, la academia nunca se ha preocupado de esos que pronuncian "internés". La norma siempre se realiza en un entorno culto, para un usuario culto. De nuevo, comparación y generalización.
> 3-Para mí es un exceso y un *esnobismo;* repito, inadmisible y reprochable por agravio comarativo con otras voces. ¿Con las que terminan en t, las que se escriben con w o k, o en general las que proceden de otras lenguas?
> 
> No entiendo nada, perdón.


1-En comparación con las generaciones menos viejas, son incultos... La mayoría de los viejos que conozco, responden a esto... Generalizo.
2-Comparando grupos de hablantes, los habrá más y menos cultos. Teniendo en cuenta 1-, lo que hoy es inculto (para ti), ayer pudo ser el súmmum de la cultura y por lo tanto, tener en cuenta a «esos»  a los que hoy no aprecias tanto.
3-Pregunto. Un exceso [...] con otras voces, ¿qué voces? ¿A qué voces te refieres?


----------



## Vampiro

Södertjej said:


> Por afán castellanizador.


¿Ese “afán castellanizador” es algo así como tratar de ser más católicos que el Papa?
_


----------



## Södertjej

jmnjmn said:


> ¿Por qué roulotte es más nueva que chalet o carnet? Si roulottes se les llamaba ya a los roulottes del circo.
> 
> ¿Por qué presupònemos, casi siempre, que los viejos son incultos, monolingües y tienen dificultades de pronunciación?
> Además, la academia nunca se ha preocupado de esos que pronuncian "internés". La norma siempre se realiza en un entorno culto, para un usuario culto.
> Para mí es un exceso y un esnobismo; repito, inadmisible y reprochable por agravio comarativo con otras voces.


Es un hecho que la mayoría de los ancianos de este país jamás han estudiado otros idiomas, nadie hay dicho viejo=inculto. Pero anciano = la mayoria no conoce otro idioma y por lo tanto le cuestan ciertas pronunciaciones, no es ofensivo, es un hecho habitual y hasta mayoritario, que no general. 

¿Seguro que en los años 30 hablaban de "roulottes"? Intuyo que caravana, carromatos o similar serían de uso más común. Si el chalet era pronunciado chalet de manera habitual, la RAE va y lo recoge. Exactamente el mismo principio por el que han entrado en el diccionario voces de origen extranjero cuya pronunciación en castellano no es igual que en la lengua original.



Vampiro said:


> ¿Ese “afán castellanizador” es algo así como tratar de ser más católicos que el Papa?
> _


No lo sé, el papa no suele ser francófono...


----------



## Vampiro

Södertjej said:


> No lo sé, el papa no suele ser francófono...


Acá me perdí… ¿“whiskey” y “kleenex” tienen que ver algo con la francofonía?

_


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro: Creí que hablábamos de coñac...



jmnjmn said:


> ? ¿Y qué decir de la "-c" final de coñá.


Haces bien en decir coñac. Coñá no está recogida en el diccionario.
*coñac**.*
  (Del fr. _cognac,_ y este de _Cognac_, ciudad francesa).
* 1.     * m. Aguardiente de graduación alcohólica muy elevada, obtenido por la destilación de vinos flojos y añejado en toneles de roble.


----------



## jmnjmn

Södertjej said:


> Vampiro: Creí que hablábamos de coñac...
> 
> Haces bien en decir coñac. Coñá no está recogida en el diccionario.
> *coñac**.*
> (Del fr. _cognac,_ y este de _Cognac_, ciudad francesa).
> * 1.     * m. Aguardiente de graduación alcohólica muy elevada, obtenido por la destilación de vinos flojos y añejado en toneles de roble.



Ya, ya. La pregunta es ¿por qué no?


----------



## dexterciyo

De verdad, si vamos a transcribir todas las palabras que decimos, andamos perdidos al río. Una cosa es el habla y otra es la escritura. Yo siempre seseo, y por eso no escribo todo con eses. Yo aspiro la ese a final de palabra, y por eso no las omito cuando escribo. Yo las equis las pronuncio casi como ese, en muchas palabras, y por eso no las transformo. 
En cuanto a la te a final de palabra, lo «normal» sería no pronunciarla, pues en francés tampoco se pronuncia. Y por esa misma razón, tiene sentido que evolucione en español a carné, chalé, etc.


----------



## Södertjej

jmnjmn said:


> Ya, ya. La pregunta es ¿por qué no?


A ver, en tu mensaje anterior te quejabas de que se le quitara la c a coñac. 


jmnjmn said:


> ¿Y por qué le quitan la "-t" final a "carné", "chalé" y "vermú", cuando en algunos sitios de habla hispana se pronuncian esas "tes" finales? ¿Y qué decir de la "-c" final de coñá.





jmnjmn said:


> Yo digo coñac y chalet (aunque no carnet) y en mi pueblo hasta el último marinero dice coñac



Copio la entrada del DRAE: coñá no viene, viene coñac, la c final no se le ha quitado. Y también te parece mal.

Supongo que la terminación en c la mantienen porque sí existe en palabras integradas en el castellano, como tictac o clac y la t se quita porque no es de pronunciación natural en castellano.


----------



## Polizón

Me da la sensación de que no se ha sostenido en la RAE un criterio de castellanización de vocablos extranjeros. Pero, aun cuando el criterio ha ido modificándose, creo que subsiste un manifiesto rechazo a la palabra escrita en caracteres que incluyan la letra k y la w. 

Sin embargo, creo que la mayoría de hispanohablantes preferirá escribir _whisky_ a güisqui, aunque tenga que hacelo en cursiva. 

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Popescu

La academia se pasa o no llega..., yo creo que se aburren de no hacer nada y pienso que debería haber más filologos y no personalidades, admiten _ballet,_ así en cursiva como voz francesa, y no balé, lógico esto no tiene sentido, tampoco admiten *parquet *sólo parqué, espero que rectifiquen, que se escriba chalet,vermut,carnet, yo no digo que no se pueda hacer una adaptación gráfica a nuestra lengua pero que no sea agresiva y que se aplique a todos los casos más o menos la misma regla, no es mucho pedir.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Lo que es vivir sin hacerle puñetero caso a la RAE.... yo escribo chalet, parquet, vermut, whisky, carnet y pronuncio las "t" finales.

Lo del parqué, carné, vermú, güiski, chalé me suena a mil demonios. Si vamos a ponernos tan _pronunciativos_, entonces que acepten fúrbo en lugar de fútbol. 

Y quisiera ver quién es el que escribe quiosco en lugar de kiosco, quilómetro en lugar de kilómetro, quilo en lugar de kilo, vaterpolo en lugar de waterpolo, güindsurf en lugar de windsurf... que debería ser, supongo, güinsur. Ah, y, por supuesto, güindos.


----------



## Södertjej

Popescu said:


> La academia se pasa o no llega..., yo creo que se aburren de no hacer nada y pienso que debería haber más filologos y no personalidades.


No hacen nada, no saben de lo que hablan... por favor, un poco de seriedad. Si alguien entra en la academia no es por ser famoso. Conocer y dominar el lenguaje no es patrimonio exclusivo de filólogos, hay brillantes escritores que no estudiaron filología. Y recordemos que no es "la academia" sino "las academias".


----------



## Vampiro

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Y quisiera ver quién es el que escribe quiosco en lugar de kiosco, quilómetro en lugar de kilómetro, quilo en lugar de kilo, vaterpolo en lugar de waterpolo, güindsurf en lugar de windsurf... que debería ser, supongo, güinsur. Ah, y, por supuesto, güindos.


Güindous, güindous... por favor, hablemos con propiedad.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ah, no sabía de qué hablaban, y eso que no uso Mac.


----------



## Polizón

ToñoTorreón said:


> Ah, no sabía de qué hablaban, y eso que no uso Mac.


 
Shhhhh... ¡No hagas ruido! No vaya a ser que le quiten la c final.

Bromas aparte, es cierto lo que dice Södertjej respecto a quienes integran la RAE; pero independientemente de los notables (sean filólogos, lingüistas, escritores o historiadores) de las Academias que conforman la RAE, el DRAE recoge términos extranjeros y los castellaniza de acuerdo con diferentes criterios que no terminamos de entender.

Saludos

Polizón


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos, specialmente a Lexinauta:
Querido Lexinauta, Wenceslao lo pronunciamos tal como si se hubiera escrito con uve. Igual que Wamba (otro rey godo), Wagner, Wagneriano, etc.


----------



## macame

clares3 said:


> Hola a todos, specialmente a Lexinauta:
> Querido Lexinauta, Wenceslao lo pronunciamos tal como si se hubiera escrito con uve. Igual que Wamba (otro rey godo), Wagner, Wagneriano, etc.


 Menos mal que yo ya no cogí los tiempos de estudiar la lista de los reyes godos en la escuela, pero en ella había unos cuantos que, aunque nacidos en España, no debieron de tener mucha influencia en el idioma como: Walia, Witérico, Khindasvinto, Wamba y Witiza


----------



## lady jekyll

Para quien le pueda interesar, hace bien poco salió el curioso "Diccionario de expresiones extranjeras", de Gregorio Duval, que recoge todos (o por lo menos esa ha sido su pretensión) los extranjerismos que empleamos en la actualidad. La RAE ha "podido" castellanizar la mayoría de ellos, mas hay otros que se le resisten como walkman, wonderbra...
Está muy bien el librito.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Nadie

A lo mejor, las marcas no son adaptadas, kleenex, wonderbra, walkman, windows, mac... son marcas comerciales.


----------



## macame

Juan Nadie said:


> A lo mejor, las marcas no son adaptadas, kleenex, wonderbra, walkman, windows, mac... son marcas comerciales.


Precisamente este hilo arranca con la indicación de la propuesta del DPD de la forma *clínex* para Kleenex.
Sin embargo en el caso de klystron, lo incluyen con "k"
*klistrón*. Adaptación gráfica propuesta para la voz inglesa _klystron, _‘tubo electrónico empleado para generar o amplificar microondas en comunicaciones y radares’: _«En los tubos de propagación o guías, la excitación procede de un magnetrón o klistrón que engendra ondas de la frecuencia requerida» _(Terradas _Neologismos_ [Esp. 1946]). Aunque en inglés es voz llana, en español se prefiere la forma aguda _klistrón_ por analogía con el nombre de otros aparatos con esta misma terminación, como _ciclotrón,_ _magnetrón _o_ sincrotrón. _El plural es _klistrones_ (→ plural, 1g).

Vamos que no se aclaran 

Bueno igual opinan que el origen de la palabra inglesa es griego y en ese caso si que vale la K


----------



## lady jekyll

Los caminos de la RAE son inescrutables...


----------



## clares3

De acuerdo, Mi Lady, pero esos caminos deberían resultar por lo menos transitables, y si algo hemos aprendido en este hilo es la completa arbitrariedad con que se trata a la k, w y otras señoras que nos merecen tanta consideración como usted misma.


----------



## lady jekyll

clares3 said:


> De acuerdo, Mi Lady, pero esos caminos deberían resultar por lo menos transitables, y si algo hemos aprendido en este hilo es la completa arbitrariedad con que se trata a la k, w y otras señoras que nos merecen tanta consideración como usted misma.


 
Hola, Clares 
Por supuesto, que deberían ser transitables... y ya ves... No comprendo por qué la RAE es tan sombría a la hora de aclarar las cosas. Al final, termina por confundirnos. Por ejemplo, ¿qué problema habría en convertir todas las kas en ces o qu, según la norma; y si es cierto lo que se ha dicho más arriba en cuanto a la letra w, y no hace tanto que forma parte de nuestro abecedario, ¿por qué no se la acepta a principio de palabra con la pronunciación [ui]/[uo], por ejemplo? Yo no digo güiski con ge (cigüeña, sí), digo uiski, ¿por qué no wisqui?

[Porción borrada por moderador]

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Mi impresión es que esa arbitrariedad puede tener su origen en las adaptaciones que se hacen en el idioma hablado, que no siempre se hacen de la misma manera y a partir la RAE recoge el uso que existe, no se lo inventan. Lo que pasa es que el DRAE tiene que recogerlo por escrito





lady jekyll said:


> Yo no digo güiski con ge (cigüeña, sí), digo uiski,


Pero mucha gente sí lo dice como cigüeña. Un ejemplo en España ¿quien no ha oído (no digo escrito) eso de "me voy a tomar un güsquito/un güisquecito"? ¿Eso cómo se escribe? ¿Whiskito? ¿Wisquito? ¿Cómo escribir whisquería? Según la ortografía española lo primero se escribe güisquito. ¿Es la mejor solución? Al menos es la forma estándar de reflejar el sonido. 

[Borrada respuesta a pregunta adicional también borrada]


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Södertjej said:


> Mi impresión es que esa arbitrariedad puede tener su origen en las adaptaciones que se hacen en el idioma hablado, que no siempre se hacen de la misma manera y a partir la RAE recoge el uso que existe, no se lo inventan. Lo que pasa es que el DRAE tiene que recogerlo por escrito.



Yo no te puedo decir cuál es el origen, Södertjej; pero sí me parece que la adaptación es totalmente arbitraria. O tal vez en un tiempo tirando a lejano la Academia seguía una norma y ahora sigue otra, no lo sé.

Pero despista. El color khaki es  caqui,  pero el kiwi es kiwi y no quiwi (o quigüi o quivi, lo que sea que ya me he perdido).


----------



## Polizón

clares3 said:


> De acuerdo, Mi Lady, pero esos caminos deberían resultar por lo menos transitables, y si algo hemos aprendido en este hilo es la completa arbitrariedad con que se trata a la k, w y otras señoras que nos merecen tanta consideración como usted misma.


 
Hay muchos ejemplos de castellanización de marcas comerciales. El más representativo para mí, es éste: michelín, pues no se incorpora al español a partir de la marca, sino a partir de su emblema publicitario.

Me queda claro que hay palabras de otros idiomas que han ingresado al español vía oral y otras por escrito. Seguramente *chalé* (_chalet_) ingresó vía oral y *élite* por escrito. Pero eso no explica la razón de haber incorporado al español la letra w y luego castellanizar _whisky _como *güisqui*.

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

clares3 said:


> Hola a todos, specialmente a Lexinauta:
> Querido Lexinauta, Wenceslao lo pronunciamos tal como si se hubiera escrito con uve. Igual que Wamba (otro rey godo), Wagner, Wagneriano, etc.


 
Vuelvo después de unos días...
Yo preguntaba cómo lo pronunciaban, porque en el DRAE (entrada 'w') dice que se pronuncia como 'b': _En español se pronuncia como b en nombres propios de personajes godos, p. ej., en Walia, Witerico, Wamba_, pero a mí no me suena bien.

Para sacarlos de duda, por aquí generalmente pronunciamos la 'w' como 'u', pero no siempre: en el caso de 'Wagner', lo pronunciamos con 'v'.
Y también existe una pronunciación descuidada con 'g', por ej., 'Gualter'.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## macame

Su pronunciación depende del idioma de origen, si es del inglés se pronuncia como u y si es del alemán como b (incluídos los nombres godos).
Lo que no entiendo es su transformación en gü, es como si se aceptara güevo por huevo, lo del güisqui no acabo de entenderlo


----------



## Södertjej

Lexinauta said:


> Vuelvo después de unos días...
> Yo preguntaba cómo lo pronunciaban, porque en el DRAE (entrada 'w') dice que se pronuncia como 'b': _En español se pronuncia como b en nombres propios de personajes godos, p. ej., en Walia, Witerico, Wamba_, pero a mí no me suena bien.
> 
> Para sacarlos de duda, por aquí generalmente pronunciamos la 'w' como 'u', pero no siempre: en el caso de 'Wagner', lo pronunciamos con 'v'.
> Y también existe una pronunciación descuidada con 'g', por ej., 'Gualter'.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


¿Por qué te suena mal Witerico pronunciado /viterico/ si Wagner lo pronuncias así? En España ambos se pronuncian igual con el mismo sonido que Valencia. O Barcelona. No hay diferencia fonética entre la v y b.

Añado una incongruencia con el uso de la k/c en dos palabras árabes recogidas en el DRAE. Kasba y caftán. La teoría de que se hayan incorporado por diferentes vías (oral o escrita) y que a mí me cuadraba, no parece encajar aquí.


----------



## Polizón

Södertjej said:


> Añado una incongruencia con el uso de la k/c en dos palabras árabes recogidas en el DRAE. Kasba y caftán. La teoría de que se hayan incorporado por diferentes vías (oral o escrita) y que a mí me cuadraba, no parece encajar aquí.


 
En el DRAE aparece esto:


> ORTOGR. *Se emplea en palabras de origen griego o extranjero*. En las demás, su sonido se representa con _c_ antes de _a, o, u,_ y con _qu,_ antes de _e, i._


 
Dado que whiski es una palabra de origen extranjero, permanece el misterio de güis*qui*.


----------



## Polizón

Cabe aclarar que la cita siguiente es respecto de la letra *k*.

En el DRAE aparece esto:

Quote:
ORTOGR. *Se emplea en palabras de origen griego o extranjero*. En las demás, su sonido se representa con _c_ antes de _a, o, u,_ y con _qu,_ antes de _e, i._ 

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Lexinauta

Siguen las incongruencias:

Partiendo del DRAE, la _k_ '*se emplea en palabras de origen griego o extranjero *. En las demás, su sonido se representa con _c_ antes de _a, o, u,_ y con _qu,_ antes de _e, i _'.

1. ¿Por qué se usa en 'kasba', que según el mismo DRAE viene del francés 'casbah'? 

2. Cuando dice que '*se emplea en palabras de origen griego o extranjero*', ¿quiere decir que el griego no es extranjero? 

3. Después dice 'en las demás'. ¿Cuáles son las demás, si eliminamos las de origen griego y extranjero?  Para mí, las únicas que no son ni griegas ni extranjeras en general, son las propias palabras del castellano.

Así que, muchachos de la RAE, ¡_poneos_ a modificar el Diccionario!, escribiendo con más cuidado.


----------



## Södertjej

Lexinauta said:


> 1. ¿Por qué se usa en 'kasba', que según el mismo DRAE viene del francés 'casbah'?


 Eso es lo que dije yo más arriba.


Lexinauta said:


> 2. Cuando dice que '*se emplea en palabras de origen griego o extranjero*', ¿quiere decir que el griego no es extranjero?


Hay voces griegas en el español desde sus orígenes, de forma que están incorporadas totalmente al idioma desde su formación, imagino que se refiere a eso, 


Lexinauta said:


> 3. Después dice 'en las demás'. ¿Cuáles son las demás, si eliminamos las de origen griego y extranjero?  Para mí, las únicas que no son ni griegas ni extranjeras en general, son las propias palabras del castellano.


Eso ya sí que es


----------



## Valtiel

Yo estas castellanizaciones e incongruencias las encuentro fatal, fatal... Es una de las pocas cosas que detesto de la Real Academia Española, dentro de lo poco que la conozco en sí misma. 

Soy de los que prefieren siempre la palabra original, con su pronunciación y todo. Adaptar palabras extranjeras no suele ser muy bonito en ningún aspecto. A veces, más que préstamos, se podrían considerar robos, ¡ja, ja! Una cosa es que se inventen lenguas a partir de otras, y otra muy diferente es que se _malmezclen_ (acabo de inventarme esta palabrota).

Y ya está.

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

En otros casos la RAE sí ha respetado el uso de la *w* y de la *k*:


> *kiwi**.*
> (Voz maorí).
> 
> *1. *m. Ave apterigiforme, del tamaño de una gallina, que habita en Nueva Zelanda.
> *2. *m. Arbusto trepador originario de China, de hojas alternas y redondeadas y flores blancas o amarillas, con cinco pétalos.
> *3. *m. Fruto comestible de esta planta, de piel ligeramente vellosa y pulpa de color verde.


Claramente dice Voz maorí. En el caso de _whisky _la cosa cambia, aunque reconoce la entrada como voz inglesa.


> _*whisky*_*.*
> (Voz inglesa, y esta del gaélico _uisce beatha_, agua de vida).
> 
> *1. *m. *güisqui.*


Supongo que la primera se ha incorporado del todo ya que la grafía lo permite. En igual caso están web, wolframio o wélter (esta última con tilde a efectos de respetar el sonido grave).



No sé el criterio que se toma, pero al parecer el orden sería:

Reconocidas: escritas en cursiva. Ejemplo: _clown._
Castellanizadas no totalmente: escritas en su idioma original (si los caracteres lo permiten, claro está). Ejemplo: kiwi.
Castellanizadas totalmente: con grafía castellana. Ejemplo: valquiria (aunque también es posible escribirla con k:valkiria)
¿Será así?


----------



## Calambur

> Así que, muchachos de la RAE, ¡_poneos_ a modificar el Diccionario!, escribiendo con más cuidado.


Y de paso, id pensando en modificar el nombre del Santo DRAE. 
Yo propongo: *D*iccionario de *R*eferencia con *A*daptaciones *E*sperpénticas, pero se puede mejorar...


----------



## Vampiro

Y si la palabra “kiwi” es de origen maorí, ¿qué hace como nombre de un arbusto trepador originario de China?

¡¡¿Ez que me queréis volver loco, pardiez?!!

_


----------



## lady jekyll

Polizón said:


> Reconocidas: escritas en cursiva. Ejemplo: _clown.
> _



Vaya, otra vez me sorprende la RAE. ¿Para qué diantres ha incluido "clown"? ¿Alguien emplea "clown" en lugar de payaso? 


Esto por un lado,... y por otro, Polizón, he encontrado algo que de seguro nos va a despejar toda clase de dudas...jejeje. En la próxima edición del DRAE:  



*Extranjerismos*
    Adelantándose a lo que hará el _DRAE _en su próxima edición, el _Diccionario esencial_ no incluye los extranjerismos registrados en letra cursiva dentro de su nomenclatura general, intercalándolos en la serie de los artículos cuyo lema aparece en letra redonda. Los sitúa, por el contrario, en una ubicación especial, el Apéndice 2, con entradas de dos tipos:– Los extranjerismos que no tienen sustituto previsto (*ballet*, *pizza*...), o aquellos cuyo equivalente o adaptación propuestos en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas _aún no han arraigado en español (el mencionado _buldócer_, o _rali_, para referirse al anglicismo *rally*), aparecen en su forma original y definidos como cualquier entrada del cuerpo general del diccionario.
 – Los extranjerismos sustituibles en español por equivalentes o adaptaciones ya fijadas y suficientemente documentadas en español, como *living *o *paddle*, aparecen seguidos por una remisión a tales sustitutos (*cuarto de estar *y *pádel*, respectivamente,en los casos mencionados),que se sitúan tras el lema, separados de este por una flecha (®).​


----------



## Södertjej

lady jekyll said:


> Vaya, otra vez me sorprende la RAE. ¿Para qué diantres ha incluido "clown"? ¿Alguien emplea "clown" en lugar de payaso?


En los años 20-30 parece ser que sí era una expresión muy habitual, por oposición al augusto, que eran muy populares en esos años. Recordemos que se trata de incluir no sólo los términos populares hoy en día.


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> En los años 20-30 parece ser que sí era una expresión muy habitual, por oposición al augusto, que eran muy populares en esos años. Recordemos que se trata de incluir no sólo los términos populares hoy en día.



Ok, gracias, Södertjej ; en ese caso, retiro lo dicho, y acepto barco como animal de compañía...


----------



## Jellby

Vampiro said:


> Y si la palabra “kiwi” es de origen maorí, ¿qué hace como nombre de un arbusto trepador originario de China?



Por la semejanza del fruto de esta planta con el ave designada por la voz maorí, ¿no?


----------



## Vampiro

Jellby said:


> Por la semejanza del fruto de esta planta con el ave designada por la voz maorí, ¿no?


Cómo no pensé en algo tan obvio. 
Ahora… ¿las voces maoríes, entran en la categoría de “voces extranjeras”, o de “las demás”.  Porque griega está claro que no es.
Este hilo acerca de los misterios insondables de la RAE se pone cada vez más interesante.
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Me uno un poco tarde... la ÚNICA castellanización que acepto es partido de _futbol_, o _fútbol_, que seguiré viendo tomándome un whisky, secándome las lágrimas con un Kleenex cuando pierda mi equipo. 
(Eso de *qui*logramo en mi vida lo había visto). 
¡Colmo de las manías por castellanizar! Digo.


----------



## Calambur

lady jekyll said:


> Vaya, otra vez me sorprende la RAE. ¿Para qué diantres ha incluido "clown"? ¿Alguien emplea "clown" en lugar de payaso?





lady jekyll said:


> ...retiro lo dicho, y acepto barco como animal de compañía...


*Lady*: no hace falta que retires nada... Por aquí sí se usa *clown* (y conozco a varios). Te aseguro que no es una palabra es desuso, el clown se especializa en esa rama del arte escénica y es más, hay "cursos _oficiales_ de clown" (aunque tenemos muchos payasos "naturales").


----------



## lady jekyll

Calambur said:


> *Lady*: no hace falta que retires nada... Por aquí sí se usa *clown* (y conozco a varios). Te aseguro que no es una palabra es desuso, el clown se especializa en esa rama del arte escénica y es más, hay "cursos _oficiales_ de clown" (aunque tenemos muchos payasos "naturales").



Vaya, qué interesante. ¿Y, por curiosidad, lo pronunciáis igual que en inglés [klaun]? ¿O [kloun], [klon]...? (a veces la pronunciación de origen del extranjerismo se va perdiendo con el tiempo). 
Aquí, en España, tenemos casos muy interesantes de no adaptación ortográfica (todavía), como software, y que muchas personas, al no saber inglés, lo pronuncian  como es lógico,[software], tal cual, o "google", [gogle].

Saludos


----------



## chamyto

Calambur said:


> Y de paso, id pensando en modificar el nombre del Santo DRAE.
> Yo propongo: *D*iccionario de *R*eferencia con *A*daptaciones *E*sperpénticas, pero se puede mejorar...




Muy bueno, Calambur


----------



## Calambur

lady jekyll said:


> Vaya, qué interesante. ¿Y, por curiosidad, lo pronunciáis igual que en inglés [klaun]? ¿O [kloun], [klon]...?


Lo pronunciamos /klaun/. 
(Y en mi casa tengo la nariz roja de uno de ellos, de verdad).


----------



## chamyto

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Lo que es vivir sin hacerle puñetero caso a la RAE.... yo escribo chalet, parquet, vermut, whisky, carnet y pronuncio las "t" finales.
> 
> Lo del parqué, carné, vermú, güiski, chalé me suena a mil demonios. Si vamos a ponernos tan _pronunciativos_, entonces que acepten fúrbo en lugar de fútbol.
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo
> Y quisiera ver quién es el que escribe quiosco en lugar de kiosco, quilómetro en lugar de kilómetro, quilo en lugar de kilo, vaterpolo en lugar de waterpolo, güindsurf en lugar de windsurf... que debería ser, supongo, güinsur. Ah, y, por supuesto, güindos.




Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Mirlo

Södertjej said:


> Por afán castellanizador.


 
De acuerdo y pienso que también por hacelo más fácil en la pronunciación...


----------



## Lexinauta

Encontré otras dos curiosidades más del DRAE referidas al uso de la 'k' que se da de patadas con nuestras queridas reglas idomáticas.
Es absolutamente conocido por todos que, según dichas reglas, los nombres o sustantivos comunes se escriben con minúsculas, pero parece —¡oh, sorpresa!— que no siempre es así: hay algunos que se escriben con mayúsculas.

*Kirsch.*
(Voz al.).
*1.* m. Aguardiente de cerezas.

*Kitsch.*
(Voz al.).
*1.* adj. Dicho de un objeto artístico: Pretencioso, pasado de moda y considerado de mal gusto. U. t. c. s. m.

En estos casos, aunque en alemán se escriban con mayúsculas (como corresponde según sus propias reglas), es absurdo mantenerlas en castellano.

Si siguen así, la RAE tendrá que cambiar su tradicional lema por: _Haz lo que yo digo pero no lo que yo hago. _


----------



## lady jekyll

Lexinauta said:


> hay algunos que se escriben con mayúsculas.
> 
> En estos casos, aunque en alemán se escriban con mayúsculas (como corresponde según sus propias reglas), es absurdo mantenerlas en castellano.
> 
> Si siguen así, la RAE tendrá que cambiar su tradicional lema por: _Haz lo que yo digo pero no lo que yo hago. _



¿Entonces  por qué no han dejado "delikatessen" con mayúscula?? 

Nada, nada, que la RAE no se aclara...

jejeje:_ *Haz lo que yo digo pero no lo que yo hago.*_


----------



## Lexinauta

lady jekyll said:


> ¿Entonces por qué no han dejado "delikatessen" con mayúscula??


 
Ésta es una más de las inconsistencias del DRAE, donde he encontrado otras dos palabras tomadas del alemán que conservan la inicial mayúscula:

*Bock.*
(Voz al.).
*1.* m. Jarro de cerveza de un cuarto de litro de capacidad.
*2.* m. Contenido de este jarro.

*Leitmotiv.*
(Voz, der. de _leiten_, guiar, dirigir, y _Motiv_, motivo).
*1.* m. Tema musical dominante y recurrente en una composición.
*2.* m. Motivo central o asunto que se repite, especialmente de una obra literaria o cinematográfica.

Como verán, la primera de ellas se trata de un sustantivo, que en alemán debe escribirse con mayúscula. Pero en la segunda, el primer elemento compositivo es un verbo y, sin embargo, ha sido tratado como sustantivo y se ha escrito con mayúscula.

Por otra parte, el resto de las palabras tomadas del alemán, como por ejemplo, _káiser, hámster, nazi, zarina_, se escriben con minúsculas aunque en dicho idioma se escriben con mayúsculas.

Todo esto responde a alguna lógica desconocida , o a una falta de lógica.


----------



## Södertjej

Lexinauta said:


> Todo esto responde a alguna lógica desconocida , o a una falta de lógica.


¿Y por una vez no podríamos echarle la culpa al maquetador y no a los académicos? El copia/pega lo carga el diablo.


----------



## Lexinauta

Södertjej said:


> ¿Y por una vez no podríamos echarle la culpa al maquetador y no a los académicos? El copia/pega lo carga el diablo.


Sos muy dulce... Se supone que después del maquetador debería intervenir un corrector (¿o este paso lo habrán obviado?).


----------



## Vampiro

Lexinauta said:


> Sos muy dulce... Se supone que después del maquetador debería intervenir un corrector (¿o este paso lo habrán obviado?).


Son menos morlacos, quiridi... menos morlacos...

_


----------



## lady jekyll

Lexinauta said:


> Como verán, la primera de ellas se trata de un sustantivo, que en alemán debe escribirse con mayúscula. Pero en la segunda, el primer elemento compositivo es un verbo y, sin embargo, ha sido tratado como sustantivo y se ha escrito con mayúscula.
> 
> Por otra parte, el resto de las palabras tomadas del alemán, como por ejemplo, _káiser, hámster, nazi, zarina_, se escriben con minúsculas aunque en dicho idioma se escriben con mayúsculas.
> 
> Todo esto responde a alguna lógica desconocida , o a una falta de lógica.



Hola, Lexinauta:
[Un pequeño inciso: A pesar de que "Leitmotiv" es una palabra compuesta de verbo (leiten) y sustantivo (Motiv). En el alemán, el segundo componente siempre rige sobre el primero. Así pues, la palabra es un sustantivo y se escribe con mayúscula en alemán. O sea que en esto podemos decir que la RAE no se ha equivocado....]

No se entiende por qué las demás palabras que mencionas no aparecen con letra mayúscula en el diccionario. A lo mejor es por culpa del maquetador, como dice Södertjej. Pero más bien creo que se trata de un problema de organización. Debería haber una persona -con el aseramiento de los demás miembros, naturalmente- que se ocupe exclusivamente de los extrangerismos, para que establezca un criterio de unificación (no sé si la habrá ya, pero si la hay, ya pueden darle un buen collejón de mi parte).

En mi caso, yo nunca escribo estas palabras con mayúscula, sí en cursiva, pero no con mayúscula. Como has dicho, es absurdo escribirlas con mayúscula en castellano.


Saludos


----------



## Polizón

El problema es que los sonidos cambian con la aplicación de versiones castellanizadas de ciertos vocablos.

Entiendo que hay casos de incorporación de términos como el quechua _wawa_ se haya incorporado al diccionario como guagua, dado que el quechua no tenía escritura y la letra *w* no siempre estuvo en abecedario español.

Pero hay otros que se han incorporado al español cuando ya existía la w como el caso de waterpolo. 

La *g*,antes de las vocales a, o y u, tiene -en español- un sonido gutural, mientras que la *w* no. 

Saludos.


----------



## Esopo

No creo que haya discriminación de letras, sólo un uso escaso. Y si existen es por la sobrevaloración de la letra escrita y porque este es el medio de entrada en nuestro idioma.
Si sólo entraran por lengua oral, casi nadie escribiría k ni w.


----------



## Polizón

HUMBERT0 said:


> A mí me parece raro que no pronuncien la "t" final, aca se diría "carnet", "chalet" y "vermut", por aquí no se ve con buenos ojos que se eliminen las tes, eses y des finales.


 
Curiosamente "clóset" mantuvo su grafía original. Pero se le agregó la tilde para marcar la fuerza de voz conforme a las reglas del español.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## lady jekyll

Sé que podríamos estar discutiendo eternamente sobre este asunto, pero sólo me gustaría añadir que me sorprende enormemente que la RAE jamás haya intencionado adaptar "vikingo".

Saludos.


----------



## thuja

Solo quería meter una perspectiva angloparlante aquí en cuanto a este tema de la castellanización. El mundo angloparlante tiene una tradición antigua de no "anglicizar" la ortografía de palabras extranjeras prestadas, o al menos, hacerlo mucho menos rápido de lo que se da en el entorno castellano. Y, bueno, sí se remonta unos siglos, resulta que el grueso del vocabulario inglés fue prestado de algúna lengua extranjera que otra, cual sea el francés   medieval o el escandinavo antiguo. Y ni que decir tiene que la ortografía inglesa actual es una pesadilla, o quizá un terreno bastante rebuscado, segun se mire. A los que tienen que aprender el idioma (bien sean jóvenes angloparlantes que aprenden a deletrear, o extranjeros) la ortografía les cuesta un sinfín de horas. Como si no hubiera cosas mas provechosas que hacer. Efectivamente, me parece a veces que el mundo anglosajón está a medio camino entre los idiomas con ortografía sensata y simple (como el español) y el chino, con sus ideogramas diabólicas. Y lo que pasa es que hay mucha gente que tiene apego a esa ortografía de locos, porque ya se han acostumbrado, y se molestan ante cualquier cambio.  De modo que una reforma de raíz a la ortografía inglesa ya no es posible. 

Pues nada, veo que hay personas de habla castellana que se resisten a cambiar "whiskey" y "kleenex" y "croissant", porque ya se han acostombrado. Advierto a esos reacios, que vais por mal camino, y  como sigais así vais a acabar mal, con una ortografía china, igual que padecemos los angloparlantes.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Sabia reflexión, Thuja. Mi padre está aprendiendo inglés ahora y los mismos profesores le han dicho que ocurre muy a menudo que ni ellos mismo saben cómo se pronuncia una palabra que no conocen de su propio idioma si no les dice alguien antes cómo se hace.

Así que podemos estar contento de que se cuide tanto nuestra lengua y trate de que no se disperse.

Creo que has dado una buena lección a los que aquí tanto critican y alardean de saberlo mejor todo


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

thuja said:


> Pues nada, veo que hay personas de habla castellana que se resisten a cambiar "whiskey" y "kleenex" y "croissant", porque ya se han acostombrado. Advierto a esos reacios, que vais por mal camino, y como sigais así vais a acabar mal, con una ortografía china, igual que padecemos los angloparlantes.


 
¿?
Pues seguiré de reacio.


----------



## Cialfor

Hola a todos,

Recién llegada en el foro, me ha interesado el tema. 
Llevo tres años viviendo en Madrid y tengo un ejemplo que me llamó mucho la atención aquel día que ví escrito en un letrero, en una calle de Alcobendas, si no mal recuerdo, "croassanterie".

Una breve búsqueda en internet y me enteré de que no era un caso aislado, y que también se utilizaba "croassantería".
¿Por qué una castellanización a medias? : reemplazar "oi por "oa", terminar la palabra por -ría pero guardar el doble "s". No tiene sentido. 
Pues yo propongo quitar la "e" final en "croassanterie", porque si se ha cambiado la sílaba "oi" por "oa" es para que se pronunciara en español y visto que en español se pronuncian todas las letras y que esa "e" final no se pronuncia en francés (tampoco los españoles pronunciais la "e" en esta palabra, verdad?)... Me imagino... "croasanteri"... Jajaja. Tanta transformación ortográfica en una sola palabra, ¡es un horror!


----------



## Södertjej

No, ese establecimiento no es un caso aislado, en todo caso una reliquia, ya que las croisanterías (se escriba como se escriba) ya son una cosa muy pasada de moda, tanto como las creperías, que también las había en abundancia. Claro que también había alguna "creperie" que otra. 

Si te sirve de explicación, los dueños de esos locales no suelen ser gente muy interesada en el idioma y si se dice cafetería, pizzería o sandwichería, pues croisantería, con las eses que sean. Pero ya te digo que quedan cada vez menos, aunque cruasanes, croasanes o croissants se sigan vendiendo como siempre.


----------



## Cialfor

Gracias por tu comentario.
Voto por una "churrerie" (con una o dos  "r") en Francia. ;o)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cialfor said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Recién llegada en el foro, me ha interesado el tema.
> Llevo tres años viviendo en Madrid y tengo un ejemplo que me llamó mucho la atención aquel día que ví escrito en un letrero, en una calle de Alcobendas, si no mal recuerdo, "croassanterie".
> 
> Una breve búsqueda en internet y me enteré de que no era un caso aislado, y que también se utilizaba "croassantería".
> ¿Por qué una castellanización a medias? : reemplazar "oi por "oa", terminar la palabra por -ría pero guardar el doble "s". No tiene sentido.
> Pues yo propongo quitar la "e" final en "croassanterie", porque si se ha cambiado la sílaba "oi" por "oa" es para que se pronunciara en español y visto que en español se pronuncian todas las letras y que esa "e" final no se pronuncia en francés (tampoco los españoles pronunciais la "e" en esta palabra, verdad?)... Me imagino... "croasanteri"... Jajaja. Tanta transformación ortográfica en una sola palabra, ¡es un horror!


 
Pues no sé, además de pedante castellanización, me parece (e)snobismo barato de marketing (¿márquetin?): jamás he visto una _croissanterie _en Francia... siendo tan fácil bautizar al establecimiento de marras _cuernería. _


----------



## Södertjej

No sé qué significará cuernos en México, en España desde luego nadie come cuernos con mermelada ni se le ocurriría poner un nombre a sí a su tienda, por si acaso. Como he dicho, es un tipo de establecimiento anticuado de la época en que se pusieron de moda los cruasanes recién hechos (masa congelada, claro) con diferentes rellenos dulces y salados. Y pocos usan ya ese nombre. En los últimos años se ha impuesto el uso de términos más tradicionales como horno, que además dan a entender una mayor variedad de productos.

¿Esnobismo? ¿Pedantería? No lo creo, no eran establecimientos con pretensiones. No eran cadenas con aspiración multinacional propiedad de escritores de renombre, sino pequeños comercios de comida rápida. Creo que era sentido común para elaborar un término claro sin entrar en consideraciones lingüísticas. Si esos bollos se llaman croissant y en España siempre ha habido bollerías... pues al establecimiento especializado en esa variedad le llamaron croissanterías. Que siempre ha habído sidrerías... pues champanerías. Freidurías... pues creperías. Aún quedan coctelerías. Incluso hay ahora taperías, cosa que mi padre asegura que no había en su juventud con ese nombre. Ortografía aparte, la idea es perfectamente respetuosa con la formación de derivados españoles: la palabra + la terminación correspondiente a establecimiento. Otra cosa es la ortografía del bollo en cuestión.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Södertjej said:


> No sé qué significará cuernos en México,


 
Hombre, pues por pura lógica del tema que estamos abordando: cuerno = croissant.

Noto, con temor, que, como en un hilo anterior (la famosa xenofobia), abordas temas relacionados con México sobre los que no tienes conocimiento alguno. Me abstendría, para evitar discusiones sin ton ni son.


----------



## Lexinauta

Aquí también se comen 'croissants', pero únicamente en las cafeterías más elegantes. En todos los demás lugares se comen 'medialunas'.


----------



## Södertjej

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Hombre, pues por pura lógica del tema que estamos abordando: cuerno = croissant.
> 
> Noto, con temor, que, como en un hilo anterior (la famosa xenofobia), abordas temas relacionados con México sobre los que no tienes conocimiento alguno. Me abstendría, para evitar discusiones sin ton ni son.


Pues en España la polisemia de cuerno hace que se sea muy cauto con su uso, por eso es mucho más normal el uso de croissant en sus diversas grafías y en lenguaje hablado no creo que sea muy extendido llamarlo cuerno. Por supuesto desconozco cómo será en México, país en el que comí cosas muy ricas, pero no cruasanes y del que no "abordo temas" sobre todo si estamos hablando de la denominación croissantería en España que tachas de pedante por motivos que ignoro. 

Sobre cómo se lee la x en las palabras españolas derivadas del griego no es de lo que hablamos aquí. Siguiendo tu ejemplo, también me permito aconsejarte que no temas nada y que te abstengas con toda libertad de aquello que consideres pertinente en cada momento.

Lexinauta: las medias lunas aquí son otro tipo de bollo diferente. No tan popular como para que existan medialunerías. Al menos de momento.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bien dicho: abstengámonos de poner x donde es j, y cuernos donde es... pues, ya no sé... cruasanes...
Saludos.


----------



## RacoonGirl

A mí la que más rara me parece escrita es "quiosco".


----------



## Polizón

Me imagino que es porque deriva de un apellido, pero "Do*w*n" o "síndrome de Do*w*n" sí conservó la '*w*' en su grafía, aun cuando la pronunciación en inglés sonaría a oídos del idioma español algo como 'daun'.

No sé si en todos los casos de incorporación al español de términos médicos se ha respetado la grafía, pero creo que mientras procedan del alfabeto latino internacional deberían hacerlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Popescu

RacoonGirl said:


> A mí la que más rara me parece escrita es "quiosco".


 
Pues yo creo que esta grafía está bien pero llega tarde, cuantos "_kioskos" _habré visto yo, no les vas a decir que es kiosco, por que te dirán ¿una con k y otra no?.


----------

